# Too much muscle = bad golf



## Wolfman (Dec 16, 2012)

I found today at the range that i was using my arms too much in the downswing was throwing my posture out, dipping and resulting in a breakdown of my arms at impact ( i think )

Ok so i then worked on a very relaxed downswing only using the lower body to move the arms and result was straight shots and slight lack of distance.

So for me being a big muscular guy ( in particular arms and shoulders ) is a hinderance and a problem in the dowswing, does this sound possible ?

I need to turn my arms and shoulders off in the downswing , any drills ??   

Or have i got this wrong ?

I need to forget the urge to hit at the ball and instead swing through it, if only it was that easy !


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 16, 2012)

Remember when you engage a muscle it contracts and therefore shortens. Which is why most people lament "I was really trying to smash that" when they top it!

Relaxed, quiet power is a nice way to think of it...


----------



## Robobum (Dec 16, 2012)

The Long Drive champions are built like a brick sshhhh house, too much bulk isn't an issue for them and there is nothing "relaxed power" about those swings!!?? In fact the English guy broke his toe swinging so hard!!!!


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes but i am not sure they start the downswing with the arms or shoulders but the core 

Amanda you are right i think, relaxed swing thoughts seems to result in a better strike


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've always been told to use my body to hit the ball not my arms. 
Shoulders should be turned no matter what.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2012)

I've met Joe Miller - last year's Re-Max champ, who broke his toe on the winning drive - a few times and, while solid, he  is not built like a brick bog! And Jamie Sadlowski certainly isn't muscle bound - just incredibly flexible!

There are quite a few drills for correct sequencing of the downswing - which is initiated by the hips moving to the left (rightie). Google is your friend there.

And it is true that too much muscle can get in the way of a golf swing. I know a world class power-lifter who has trouble making a swing because of his enormous upper body. However, there are many top rugby forwards who hit the golf ball a huge distance (190 with a 9 iron!) purely because of a balance between upper body strength and flexibility.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 16, 2012)

Jason Zuback


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2012)

Mark Crossfield has the answer on how to start the downswing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7w1tD9dJwg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JustOne (Dec 16, 2012)

2-plane swing is arm driven (as the shoulders turn flat) you can have as big muscles as you like, and use them.  A 1-plane swing uses the body, the two rarely mix well.


----------



## jeardley (Dec 16, 2012)

Pretty funny.... And powerful

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=IiGW9JA_aPg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=IiGW9JA_aPg&gl=GB


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 16, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			So for me being a big muscular guy ( in particular arms and shoulders ) is a hinderance ...
		
Click to expand...

the key bit here is 'for you'

it's exactly the same with many sports where people with muscles try and use them as an alternative to technique - skiing is anthor classic for this.

(I realise that only being 220lbs, and an ex prop rather than a current one, I'm unlikely to experience this problem)


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 16, 2012)

I am working on drills to swing with dead arms using the lower body to start the downswing

I can now feel the club weight !


----------



## Captain_Black (Dec 17, 2012)

I am the same as you.
If I try to muscle the ball I lose all my timing & accuracy.
It's amazing how far the ball fly's with correct timing & tempo, with modern technology applied to club design, you don't have to try & hit the skin off the ball.
The other major shot killer for me is if I grip the club too tight.
It tenses up my forearm muscles & stops me from having the correct wrist cock.
I play my best golf when I am relaxed & concentrate on playing a nice fluid shot.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 17, 2012)

Captain_Black said:



			It's amazing how far the ball fly's with correct timing & tempo, with modern technology applied to club design, you don't have to try & hit the skin off the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Couple of years back I stood on a tee with 3 mates who were all taking great pride in flexing their biceps (knowing full well that my arms closer resemble knots in string) - I took great pleasure walking past all their tee shots to mine stating "what a waste of all that muscle!"


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 17, 2012)

I weight train 4 times a week and have strength and size but there is no hinderence to my swing at all except for added distance which is showing since having lessons and building a good swing. &#62634; = Power LOL

*My little Bicep picture isn't working lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 19, 2012)

As my Grandmaster martial arts father in law states...."Hardness from Softness" by tensing us when hitting (or swinging) it will have a detriment to your power.

This is him proving it!

[video=youtube;q8w3NZwZ5y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8w3NZwZ5y0[/video]


----------



## Heidi (Dec 19, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			I am working on drills to swing with dead arms using the lower body to start the downswing

I can now feel the club weight !
		
Click to expand...

been trying to do this feel the club thing for a few weeks now - not managed it yet
stupid short muscles!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 19, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			As my Grandmaster martial arts father in law states
		
Click to expand...

H'mm.

Careful! That would be an even more painful divorce than normal!


----------



## JustOne (Dec 19, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			As my Grandmaster martial arts father in law states...."Hardness from Softness" by tensing us when hitting (or swinging) it will have a detriment to your power.

This is him proving it!

[video=youtube;q8w3NZwZ5y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8w3NZwZ5y0[/video]
		
Click to expand...



Samuel Kwok one inch punch? What's that all about then??

This is his 'backswing"....






If that's 1 inch then I'm a Chinaman... or Japanese if it helps 


feel... and real.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 20, 2012)

The driving power should come from your torso (Including shoulders) turning the 'arm and club unit'   We understand that the clubface must be setup so that it will swing on and inside path to the ball but once it has been placed into the delivery position it is the rotational power of the body core that will produce the energy that moves out to the clubface and create suitable force to propel the ball.  The hips and legs have a part to play in this but IMO they set the core up so it can rotate freely, the hips must clear so they do not interrupt momentum, the legs and feet are the platform that stabilise and position the upper parts.   So my answer would be that too much muscle could well affect flexibility with a detriment to the swing.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 22, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Samuel Kwok one inch punch? What's that all about then??

This is his 'backswing"....

View attachment 3919




If that's 1 inch then I'm a Chinaman... or Japanese if it helps 


feel... and real. 

Click to expand...

I'd love to see you try it.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Remember when you engage a muscle it contracts and therefore shortens. Which is why most people lament "I was really trying to smash that" when they top it!
		
Click to expand...

The muscle contracts, yes, but your arm doesn't shorten!


----------



## Yer Maw (Dec 23, 2012)

Folk see pros smashing it miles and lots of muscle but the pros have the technique to hit it that hard in control its all willy waving for the amateur.  Smooth and controlled for me and I get good distance on a good day but if it ain't a good day I'll reign it in a wee bit and slow it down. The game is much easier on the fairway and and then your long/short and putting means so much more and none of that need a popeye physique.
Look at good women golfers.  They show most amateur men how to play the game.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 24, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			The muscle contracts, yes, but your arm doesn't shorten!
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest you lift weights with our left arm, maybe 15 reps and they spin you right arm round a few times reach out and your right arm will be longer...


----------



## JustOne (Dec 24, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Remember when you engage a muscle it contracts and therefore shortens. Which is why most people lament "I was really trying to smash that" when they top it!
		
Click to expand...

Normally it's cos they poop themselves on the downswing and stand up :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 24, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			I'd suggest you lift weights with our left arm, maybe 15 reps and they spin you right arm round a few times reach out and your right arm will be longer...
		
Click to expand...

That's to do with your shoulder, not the muscles in your arms. You arms do not get shorter.


----------

